# promaster 350 died in use



## Gravely Indeep (Sep 8, 2017)

I was cutting when it stopped dead in its tracks. popped fuse - replaced
clutch - removed tensioner spring
drive shaft - wont turn only using hand force to turn


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Gravely, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

OK, you replaced the clutch and removed the tensioner spring. I presume the engine runs and can turn the PTO system with no problem up to the gearbox ? But you cannot turn the gearbox by hand. Put a big screwdriver in a U-joint and see if you can turn it with moderate force. Does the gearbox have oil in it (should be about one third to half full)?


----------



## Gravely Indeep (Sep 8, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Gravely, welcome aboard the tractor forum.
> 
> OK, you replaced the clutch and removed the tensioner spring. I presume the engine runs and can turn the PTO system with no problem up to the gearbox ? But you cannot turn the gearbox by hand. Put a big screwdriver in a U-joint and see if you can turn it with moderate force. Does the gearbox have oil in it (should be about one third to half full)?


----------



## Gravely Indeep (Sep 8, 2017)

clutch not replaced removed tensioner spring to turn motor didnt work
oil half or more


----------



## Gravely Indeep (Sep 8, 2017)

i mean gear oil half.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Does the engine run? Is the PTO clutch stuck or frozen in engaged position?


----------

